# Step-by-Step to Custom ROM?



## nesdude (Dec 27, 2011)

So this may sound like a stupid question, but...

I'd like to finally dip my feet in the waters of flashing a custom ROM, but I can't find a good step by step of the process. It doesn't seem THAT hard from .902 rooted, but I'd still like to see some sort of guide for the process as I'd really like to not screw up anything too hard.

Anyone care to help me out? I know Safestrap is required, and I think I know what to do, I just want to be sure, and I figure this community here is extremely helpful and will try to help me out.

Thanks guys!


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

-Download ROM zip file.
-If AOSP (ICS ROMs) then download GAPPS (Google Apps)
-Mount phone to Computer and put both on SDCARD.
-Download Safestrap from Hashcode
-Uninstall Bootstrap if installed
-Open Safestrap app and install recovery
-Reboot 
-When "Press Menu" splash screen appears, press menu to enter Safestrap recovery
-Go to Backup/Restore and Backup (I don't include webtop and do mine to External)
-Go to Safestrap option
-Choose switch to safe (or something like that)
-Go to Mounts/Storage and format /system
-Wipe data/cache
-Go to install zip from SD card
-Choose zip and install (if ICS install GAPPS before rebooting)
-Reboot and don't press menu
-Set up and you're done!


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

10 seconds of Google searching would've helped you

Sent from my AXI0M *IONIC using Tapatalk*


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> 10 seconds of Google searching would've helped you
> 
> Sent from my AXI0M *IONIC using Tapatalk
> *


*Thats what these forums are here for, to help people.*


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&redir_esc=&client=ms-android-verizon&source=android-browser-type&v=141255454&qsubts=1330054947921&action=devloc&q=how+to+flash+roms

Combine that with op in threads here and safestrap threads. Way faster than posting an entire new thread and waiting for answers. If you're willing to void your warranty and possibly mess up a $750 piece of hardware then you should be willing to do a little self research. New school android people and their laziness.

Sent from my AXI0M *IONIC using Tapatalk*


----------



## nesdude (Dec 27, 2011)

The problem I had was with the broken information. No one resource I found seemed to have all the answers I was looking for, and some "how to flash custom ROM" threads I found had conflicting information. I've been learning what I can about my phone step by step and I just wanted to see the process clarified just in case.

Thanks frostincredible, I'm giving this a shot right now.

EDIT: Worked like a charm. Thanks so much for the quick guide. Now it's neatly compiled for the next person who's feeling brave and bold.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

nesdude said:


> The problem I had was with the broken information. No one resource I found seemed to have all the answers I was looking for, and some "how to flash custom ROM" threads I found had conflicting information. I've been learning what I can about my phone step by step and I just wanted to see the process clarified just in case.
> 
> Thanks frostincredible, I'm giving this a shot right now.
> 
> EDIT: Worked like a charm. Thanks so much for the quick guide. Now it's neatly compiled for the next person who's feeling brave and bold.


No problem. Have fun running custom ROMs!


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> New school android people and their laziness.


Mr. Holier than thou strikes again.


----------

